# Spontaneous Abortion vs Missed Abortion



## aussome1 (Oct 28, 2015)

What is the difference between these two?


----------



## lorenc00 (Oct 28, 2015)

A spontaneous abortion is the loss of the fetus before the 20th week of pregnancy.
After the 20th week it is considered a stillbirth.
A missed abortion is when the pregnancy is lost but the fetus is retained in the body.


----------

